# Rose-breasted grosbeaks are here



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Saw my first rose-breasted grosbeak today at the feeder. I am in Midland, County.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Saw one east of Copemish on Sunday


----------



## bobsbeads (Jan 19, 2014)

PWood said:


> Saw one east of Copemish on Sunday


Seen one in Shelby Twp. Last week . I never seen one before .


----------



## Jmohunts (Mar 3, 2013)

Males Showed up here Northern WI, two days ago. Indigo Buntings today. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SND (Dec 19, 2004)

I’ve not seen RBG yet in Midland but the indigo buntings have returned.


----------



## Jmohunts (Mar 3, 2013)

Females showed today. Same every year. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## SND (Dec 19, 2004)

Jmohunts said:


> Females showed today. Same every year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Had a male grosbeak and pair of orioles show up today ...


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I had a nice pack of gross beaks for two days and then gone. I assume they were just passing through on the way north. The orioles are thick on my feeders right now, I was watching five of them spar a few minutes ago.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

SND said:


> I’ve not seen RBG yet in Midland but the indigo buntings have returned.


I have not seen any indigo buntings yet but will keep my eyes open. They are glorious.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

saw some RBGs up north of atlanta last weekend. Looking forward to seeing the others.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

meganddeg said:


> Saw my first rose-breasted grosbeak today at the feeder. I am in Midland, County.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Homebrew trail cam caught one on a hummer feeder once....









I don't know how he expected to get that big beak down that little hole!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Have both rose breasted grosbeaks and orioles coming into feeders last couple days

Awesome


----------



## SND (Dec 19, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Homebrew trail cam caught one on a hummer feeder once....
> 
> View attachment 312084
> 
> I don't know how he expected to get that big beak down that little hole!


What type of camera are you using for these shots? They’re very nice ...


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I had one at my feeder today. A first for me.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

SND said:


> What type of camera are you using for these shots?


I have a few but, my favorite is an old Sony S600 camera hacked into a trail cam....










It takes the pictures, I just put it in the right spot.


----------



## SND (Dec 19, 2004)

cedarlkDJ said:


> I have a few but, my favorite is an old Sony S600 camera hacked into a trail cam....
> 
> View attachment 312396
> 
> ...


Very cool - I’ll need to work on this a bit ...


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

My rose breasted grosbeak been here 5-6 days now, orioles a pair arrive a day after the humming birds show, been 4 days now in lewiston mi. area, problem i have now, the grosbeaks don,t let the orioles eat like they should, i put sunflower seed out for the grosbeaks, they will bully them away from the jelly&orange slices,the orioles here stay about 2-3 weeks then go, could that be because of the grosbeak bully them.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Had my first sighting today in Kalamazoo. My mom had her first oriole at her house yesterday as well.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

Our invasion of these colorful birds started 2 weeks ago and we got a bunch of them.


----------

